
Microsoft closing down CodePlex, tells devs to move to GitHub - gerosan
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/03/microsoft-closing-down-codeplex-tells-devs-to-move-to-github/
======
pilsetnieks
> At the time, there weren't a tremendous number of good options for hosting
> projects.

Are there now?

Don't get me wrong, I love github but honestly, I wouldn't want everything to
converge into a monoculture we're slowly moving toward.

~~~
tracker1
Git is immensely portable at least... I mean all you need is a remote SSH and
you can push to that for remote/upstream. Now that doesn't include issue
tracking or work items, etc.. but then again, pretty much all the options on
that side are locked in. Compared to migrating a TFS repo, for example, it's
night and day.

~~~
arunc
Mercurial has better cross platform support.

~~~
tracker1
Okay... and the point? My argument was regarding platform lockin. As to cross-
platform support, what platforms is Mercurial well supported on that git
isn't? The big three (Windows, Linux, macOS) are well supported.

------
erik_seaberg
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14006734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14006734)

------
rurban
So finally I can remove the static tunnel to be able to update from codeplex
repos on Linux. A nightmare

